# No power steering - 02 allroad



## gforce1108 (Sep 21, 2006)

My buddy just picked up an 02 allroad 2.7 from an auction. Of course he knows nothing about it. Check engine light was on, no parking lights on the passenger side and there is no power assist to the steering. I scanned it with VCDS and cleared the code (cat efficiency) and replaced a fuse. The steering has me scratching my head.

I haven't dug into anything yet, just doing some research (and checked the fluid level). I'll have to get it into the garage to do some more inspecting / testing but I was surprised to see nothing in searching online. Lots of pump noise issues, but not loss of assist.

My first guess would be some kind of relief valve. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

I know some people pull a relay to stiffen up the PS. I am not sure of the number, but you can search on audizine. Try sucking out all the PS fluid and replace with fresh CHF11. I put the car up in the air and disconnect a line and work it back and forth until new fluid squirts out. Kind of flushing the system.


----------



## gforce1108 (Sep 21, 2006)

cool - thanks. The good thing is that his wife didn't notice. He warned me that she might freak when she dropped it off to me. Would be nice to have it working though. I used to have a 95 Audi 90 V6. That was tight in the engine compartment, but nothing compared to this thing!


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

Pulling the Servotronic steering relay, #605, just puts the wheel effort back to a European level.

I'd start by checking fluids and connections.


----------



## gforce1108 (Sep 21, 2006)

Thank you. Fluid level is good. Doesn't mean someone didn't bypass it somewhere. Seen stranger things on cars sent to auction.


----------

